# Best place to order bees from?



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm starting my first hive come spring (Thanks for the hive Mom!) and want to know where to order my bees from, and how much they usually run. Any input folks?


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Walter T. Kelley will be selling their 3# pkgs(includes queen) for $53...plus shipping which is high dollar as you really must pay the insurance or they can all arrive dead...'specially is your Post Office isn't too speedy. We always tell our post office when we are expecting bees or chicks so they can call us when they come in even if it's in the middle of the nite... don't want them sitting around....trust me, the Post office isn't really happy about having pkg. bees sitting around!!! We have also dealt with B.Weaver...their prices will be comparable...know their shipping is $15 plus $5 for insurance. Might be cheaper if you could catch a swarm or find a local beekeeper to get you started. Also depends on what type of bee you are leaning to as there are different kinds with different levels of gentleness,resistance to disease,etc. DEE


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

Where do you live it will depend? Most of the California breeders IMHO are the best no worries about hive beetles like from the south. I would find out where the nearest bee association is. Most do group ordering for the best price.


----------



## june02bug (May 23, 2003)

We're in central florida, you know that place Mother Nature decided to rearrange? can't seem to find a Apiary group, heck the county extension doesn't even list anyone.


----------



## poor_old_dad (Dec 26, 2004)

june02bug said:


> We're in central florida, you know that place Mother Nature decided to rearrange? can't seem to find a Apiary group, heck the county extension doesn't even list anyone.


You might try:
http://www.beesource.com/suppliers/usbees.htm

Peace,
poor_old_dad


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I'm getting my bees from Kutik's Honey Farm ( http://kutikshoney.com/index.htm ) in Norwich, NY I will be picking up (four) five-frame nucs for $57 each. There is also a ten dollar deposit on the nuc boxes, but i want these anyway, so i won't be returning them. 

justgojumpit


----------



## june02bug (May 23, 2003)

Well, I got a contact with an apiary that supplies bees to the groves, and he's offered to set my up with a nuc to start. still need to talk price with him. wish me luck!


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

Any suggestions of where to order from when I live in Maryland?


----------



## gobug (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm in the Denver area. Does anyone know a supplier from around here, or does it matter?

I was thinking of waiting for a call to exterminate bees to pick up a wild swarm, but I read in another posting of someone having already ordering them. Bees don't swarm until May here, so now I wonder whether I should also order now for early spring delivery.


----------

